# gst vs Swift: Ding Ding Ding



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

:lol:

Here you go guys. Seeing as you both like to follow each other around between NDO and FBO and argue with each other in every thread available, you can now have your own little thread to hash things out in.

Yes, a little Friday humor.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy crap, this is the second thread I have had dedicated to me on this site, I believe Ron Gilmore started one back in the baiting debate days!  Maybe the wife is right when she says I like to argue politics and hunting. Damn I hate to admit that.

Thanks Adam, always appreciate a little humor,  but I have a bit of an idea what this would likely turn into from past experiences so I'll have to be a no show for the big match. :wink:

Besides there hasn't been a long enough lay off between the HF cage match! :thumb:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I've allowed myself to stoop to levels I'm not proud of. I apologize for hijacking threads and making things personal. In the future I will take the high road and just learn from whatever you post. Since you have a handle on most every topic discussed on the internet I am fortunate to not have to research anything just take your word for it. Thanks in advance for the free education.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

It must be the wonderous spirit of the Christmas season!  And the lion shall lay down with the lamb. In all seriousness here is wishing the joy of the true meaning of the season to all.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

gst said:


> It must be the wonderous spirit of the Christmas season!  And the lion shall lay down with the lamb. In all seriousness here is wishing the joy of the true meaning of the season to all.


GST may not be my biggest fan, but maybe I sparked this kiss and make up thing for you two! :beer:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

GSP, what ever the cause hopefully the result is positive. The whole reason I get on these sites is to debate issues and possibly provide a different veiwpoint than what is often given. Just because I may provide the veiwpoints of say a rancher on a given issue, does not mean I am not a "sportsman" or consider the best interests of sportsmen as has been suggested on this site by a couple of people. I simply beleive in courteous, factual debate about the issue, not the person debating. Perhaps it is a benefit to all to consider this. I'm sure not everyone agrees with my veiws or perhaps the edge that on occassion accompanies them but that really is no reason to make things personal. So perhaps this is a good step in that direction. Heck in a topic on FBO I even agreed 100% with something swift posted!!!! 

And do not put to much assumption in me not being your "biggest fan", I have never met you personally to be able to make that determination. I don't rely on a few postings on an internet site to make that determination.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

GST - My assumption that you weren't my biggest fan was a playful rib. Sometimes you got to take it that way, you have been there before right? It would be easier if they had a nationally known "sacrasm" font. I guess I could have used some smilies or a LOL.

anywho... peace! I think its good If you can influence swift to make sound decsions on a debate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> In all seriousness here is wishing the joy of the true meaning of the season to all.


Ditto, I like that gst. May God bless each and all of you this coming year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > In all seriousness here is wishing the joy of the true meaning of the season to all.
> 
> 
> Ditto, I like that gst. May God bless each and all of you this coming year.


Didn't think a guy could say God Bless in a public area? oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > In all seriousness here is wishing the joy of the true meaning of the season to all.
> ...


    They will have to shoot me between the eyes to keep my mouth shut on that one.   

They can make it against the law if they want to and I will sit in prison for life before I shut my mouth about God, Christmas, Easter etc.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> They can make it against the law if they want to and I will sit in prison for life before I shut my mouth about God, Christmas, Easter etc.


AMEN!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm really becoming uncomfortable with you two talking about God and Christian holidays on here around me. :wink:

I got in trouble at work today for saying Merry Christmas to a customer. uke:


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> I'm really becoming uncomfortable with you two talking about God and Christian holidays on here around me. :wink:
> 
> I got in trouble at work today for saying Merry Christmas to a customer. uke:


I would have to find a new place to work. Merry Christmas and God Bless! :beer:


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomorrow is Friday.
Hope to see more fun tomorrow.


----------

